# Guacamole Secrets!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

The Super Bowl is the second-largest day for U.S. food consumption, after Thanksgiving Day.

In addition, the Super Bowl has frequently been the most-watched American television broadcast of the year; the seven most-watched broadcasts in American television history are Super Bowls.

For those of you who plan watching the USA Super bowl here is the best info on making Guacamole, the most popular dip served during the football game:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/guacamole/


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

This is spot on for classic guacamole. Personally I like adding a tomatoey salsa. To make a totally Austin mess of it, I like it served with chili con queso laced with chorizo and a zingy pico de gallo, heavy on the serranos. The marriage of these ingredients is intoxicating. I like mine with cold longnecks of Corona light with lime. That's dinner for Super Sunday.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Guacamole, yes. Super Bowl, uh-uh.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Guacamole, yes. Super Bowl, uh-uh.


The Super Bowl is a bad day for a lot of peoples diets...including my own! LOL.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> Guacamole, yes. Super Bowl, uh-uh.


But, Oldsarge, I watch it for the commercials! 🏉


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Andy said:


> But, Oldsarge, I watch it for the commercials! 🏉


But Budweiser is skipping this year!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

It's that time of year yet again!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy said:


> It's that time of year yet again!


And if the playoffs are a harbinger, we ought to have a decent game!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And maybe Bud will return.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Time to start collecting the ingredients for the Eagle's Cribs Super Bowl pot of chili!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

eagle2250 said:


> Time to start collecting the ingredients for the Eagle's Cribs Super Bowl pot of chili!


eagle2250:

Sounds great! Recipe?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Some new techniques and tips from The Wall Street Journal Feb. 12, 2022.

1. Marinate the minced onion in the lime juice
2. Add Mayonnaise

*How to Make Super Bowl Guacamole That's Restaurant-Quality*

_In a large bowl, mix onion and lime juice. Let sit 5 minutes.

Add the avocado, mayonnaise, salt and cilantro, and mix gently to incorporate. Serve immediately with salty tortilla chips.

For the record, tomatoes and hot sauce are not the way for these authors.

But a guacamole does need something to take it over the top, to make it the star of the spread. And that something might just be mayonnaise. Truly, mayonnaise can solve a lot of your problems, though we want to be clear that it's never required. We're simply saying that when you add a couple tablespoons_

*Full Recipe:*
_Pro tip: Pickling the onion in the lime juice for a few minutes before mixing them both with the rest of the ingredients helps mellow the raw flavor and keep your guacamole fresher for longer. This recipe serves two, but it is easy to scale up for a crowd.
TOTAL TIME: 10 minutes
SERVES: 2
Ingredients
¼ cup minced white onion
Juice of 1 lime
2 large, ripe avocado, halved, pitted, peeled and diced
1 tablespoon mayonnaise
2 teaspoons kosher salt
¼ cup chopped fresh cilantro
Tortilla chips for serving
Directions
In a large bowl, mix onion and lime juice. Let sit 5 minutes.
Add the avocado, mayonnaise, salt and cilantro, and mix gently to incorporate. Serve immediately with salty tortilla chips._


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmph! Typical New York Times. They left out the chile. For that much avocado, two serrano peppers is the minimum.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Andy said:


> eagle2250:
> 
> Sounds great! Recipe?


My 234 Super Bowl Chili! Recipe; 2 meats, a variety of three peppers and four different beans.!

Start with three pounds of ground sirloin and a pound if Italian sausage....brown and season the meat in a large fry pan and drain any fat that cooks out of it. Transfer the browned meat to an 8qt dutch oven. Add in two 20.4oz cans of fire roasted tomatoes. Chop up a couple of medium sized onions and the three green and red bell peppers and a hot pepper (note; these were sauteed before the meat was browned). Add the sauteed onions and peppers to the mix. Next add in the four varieties of beans...kidney beans, Cannellini beans, hominy and Garbonzas. Please note the mixes of peppers and beans tends to vary with every pot of chili I throw together.

Now the process gets kind of hairy. Just as some musicians play by ear, I am a cook who cooks by taste So if I were to give you specific measures of the herbs and spices used, I would literally have to make them up. I just keep slowly adding these items until the brew tastes like I think it should. Three cloves of minced garlic, chili powder, dried parsley, salt, dried basil, dried oregano, ground black pepper. On other occasions I have added a collection of hot sauces to kick it up a notch...or 10 notches, but we were guests at this Superbowl party and I didn't want to cause any of the guests with gastric distress. The eight quarts of witches brew was sloe simmered for 6+ hours to properly index the flavors.

It must have worked as by the end of the game the dutch oven was cleaned out! That's good, but I sure wish the Bengals had won.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You put BEANS in chile? BEANS???


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> You put BEANS in chile? BEANS???


Indeed, but it was for an honorable purpose, to create a textural adventure for the consumers of the chile..


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

As you wish. I would serve the beans separately, either whole or as _frijoles._


----------

